# Alienware Laptop for $500?!!!!!!



## zachapre

I found this site: dhgate.com
and found these Alienware laptops: http://www.dhgate.com/wholesale/sea...alienware&catalog=016006&stype=up&sinfo=price

Now, obviously they are fakes, but will they still work like alienware laptops if they still have the same specs? I dont care if they are Alienware clones, but do they work as specs under the product's description say? Or will they work at all? Thanks!


----------



## jonnyp11

well it looks like those are being sold by people, so they may be used, and also, check what they want for shipping cuz that's how they get you on ebay sometimes, and see if they have some protectiong stuff like ebay does.


----------



## zachapre

Thanks, but do you think they will work or do you think they are real Alienware laptops? I've read they most products on that site and sites alike are fakes. I dont care if they are fakes just as long as it works. Also it says the O.S is "Genuine Premium" what is that? Is that win 7 or win vista knock off?


----------



## 1shado1

zachapre said:


> I found this site: dhgate.com
> and found these Alienware laptops: http://www.dhgate.com/wholesale/sea...alienware&catalog=016006&stype=up&sinfo=price
> 
> Now, obviously they are fakes, but will they still work like alienware laptops if they still have the same specs? I dont care if they are Alienware clones, but do they work as specs under the product's description say? Or will they work at all? Thanks!



dhgate isn't the problem.  even though they are listed there, you are actually ordering from a company called melysale.com.  it is a total scam.  according to forum posts i found, they only accept western union/wire transfers, and then you end up with NOTHING.


----------



## billabong27

I would be careful.  I've used that site before and there are some good sellers on their but typically they have like 4000 transactions and tons of good feedback (except people complain about shipping times, it's coming from china...) but.... I didn't see any comments on these people's feedback with like 30 transactions...I would pass.


----------



## Ijoni

dont buy these
probably all you'll get is just a brick


----------



## Okedokey

Pay on your credit card and then you are insured.


----------



## 1shado1

bigfellla said:


> Pay on your credit card and then you are insured.



They only accept western union and wire transfers.  That's how they manage to rip people off.


----------



## Okedokey

AHA, barge pole and all that then...


----------



## mfcordova2008

hmmmmmmm thats funny that they show the same laptop with different pic angles and sell diff price rip off


----------



## Linux

bigfellla said:


> Pay on your credit card and then you are insured.



Be careful, you're not always insured. I almost got ripped like $2400 from a site like that. Fortunately I didn't actually pay any money...I just had buyers lined up.


----------



## DMGrier

As I always say just buy the real deal. yeah you will pay more but you are getting what you actually want. Even if they are clones with the same specs but some people forget about the other important issue when buying a computer, Quality of parts not listed like mother board, brand of RAM, Brand of hard drive and not to mention screen quality because there is nothing worse then when a screen goes out on a knock off computer. Not to mention you get the product on time and do not worry about whether the site is good or not.

There is a reason why some companies have the reputation they do today.


----------



## Russ88765

The m17x has it's specs listed wierd. They differ as the ad goes on, seems fishy.


----------

